# Just Wondering



## Devilhorse (Sep 26, 2008)

Sometime I do not have a round in the pipe and sometimes I do, for various reasons...when I put a round back in the pipe, I lock the slide back and insert a round, then close the slide, that way I don't have to replace a round in the mag, in my 1911's this works fine, but in my PT145 Mil Pro(3rd Gen), when I do this the slide will Not go All the way forward, and I don't want to force feed it, anybody know what is goin on here...Thanks!


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Most semi-auto pistols, your Taurus and the 1911 included, feature "controlled feed." That is, the cartridge is under the control of some sort of restraining device throughout the feed cycle. These restraining devices normally include only the magazine's feed lips and the pistol's extractor. The reason for this control is to assure feeding in any gun position, including upside-down.
Thus, semi-auto pistol extractors work best when the cartridge is fed from the magazine, through its feed lips. Feeding through the ejection port puts the extractor under unnecessary strain, even though that method will work with many pistols. Sometimes, that method won't work at all.

I strongly suggest that you feed your chambered round through your pistol's magazine. Then remove the magazine, add another cartridge (that is, "top it off"), and reinsert the fully-loaded magazine.
Careful shooters will load that first round from the magazine, remove the magazine, holster the pistol, "top-off" the magazine, and then either draw the pistol and replace the magazine, or insert the magazine into the pistol while it remains holstered.


----------



## Devilhorse (Sep 26, 2008)

Thanks Steve for the info, never thought about that, learn something New everyday:mrgreen:...if I could ask another question, when I rack the slide and chamber a round on my PT, it's pretty rough, hardball and HP's, it's the same, I have had No FTF or Stovepipeing, I have probably 50+ round through Her, is this Normal...


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

...When you chamber the *first* round out of a magazine? Or when you chamber *any* round?

Chambering the first round out of a full magazine is sometimes "rough" because the cartridge is pressing against the magazine's feed lips with such force that it ends up "aimed" slightly incorrectly. Subsequent rounds will usually feed more easily.
If every cartridge feeds "rough," the two possibilities are, first, that there's a rough area on the feed ramp (or a "notch" between the feed ramp and the frame) that catches bullet noses, or, second, that the magazine's feed lips are weak, badly shaped, or otherwise defective.

Try another, high-quality magazine. Watch the feed process, looking for hang-up points and stoppages. If it happens with only one magazine, replace that magazine. If it happens with all magazines, watch the process carefully to see where the hang-up occurs.
If there's a physical notch that's catching the nose of every bullet, take the gun to a good gunsmith and let him remove or smooth the notch.
If the problem is merely a rough place (or several rough places) on the feed ramp, you could polish the feed ramp to smoothness yourself, under certain conditions.
(If you want to try to do a polish job, PM me for instructions.)


----------



## Devilhorse (Sep 26, 2008)

Sorry for the delay in response, just the first round, course I only load 8 in the mag and after that I just shoot with No Problems, She just probably needs more rounds through Her....


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Most modern pistols need 200 to 300 rounds of break-in.

Your pistol's magazine holds 10 rounds, I think, plus one more in the chamber.
Why do you load with only eight rounds?

How many magazines do you have?


----------



## Devilhorse (Sep 26, 2008)

8rds in a 10rd mag...guess I am thinking it will be less stress on the feed lips of the mag, being loaded for long periods of time...I keep 28 in my 30rd ar mags...plus the last two rds in my PT mag are a Booger if you don't have a loader...plus I have 4 mags for my PT, guess thats enough?


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

STEVE RULES. Thanks for the continuing egimification!
Eli :mrgreen:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Magazines are cheap, but life-and preserving it-is expensive.
When (if) your magazine begins to misfeed, discard it and buy a replacement.

Load all 10 rounds.
Use all of your magazines in practice by rotating through them, so you'll know that they all work.
Practice a lot, all the way out to 25 yards.
Practice doing smooth, quick reloads.

You are not supposed to "save" your magazines.
They are supposed to save *you*.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

EliWolfe said:


> STEVE RULES. Thanks for the continuing egimification!
> Eli :mrgreen:


Ah, *Eli*: My greatest fan...after Jean, of course. :smt083


----------



## Devilhorse (Sep 26, 2008)

I appreciate the feedback Steve, course this ole boomer is set in his ways:mrgreen:...all my mags function properly, I did think about that, course I can go in the kitchen and forget what I went in there for:mrgreen:...and my 1911 is Always there for Backup..Again Thanks for your help....


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Ah, *Eli*: My greatest fan...after Jean, of course. :smt083


Geez, I'm thinkin' there's gotta be someone after Jean besides this old fart! I just like to learn from them what does, rather than them which just talk (like me usually )
Eli :anim_lol:


----------

